# Canon EOS M10, help?



## maria shirley (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi!!
How are you?
I need some help to choose a lense for my camera.
In january I bought a Canon EOS M10, and it came with a 15-45mm lense.
And now I would like to buy a lense that blurs the background better, once I usually use the camera to take photos to other people (family, friends, etc).
I would like to know if any of the EF-M lenses are good at bluring the background or if I should by and EF or EF-S.
All of this, considering the fact that I dont want to spend more than 300$.. (and if I buy an EF or EF-S i also have to buy an adapter.
Thank you!!!

Maria


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 19, 2017)

maria shirley said:


> Hi!!
> How are you?
> I need some help to choose a lense for my camera.
> In january I bought a Canon EOS M10, and it came with a 15-45mm lense.
> ...




spend $29 on a generic ebay adapter and one of the Canon 100mm 2.8 lens  -  less than $250 !
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## table1349 (Jun 19, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> maria shirley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!!
> ...


Where is this magic land of cheap lenses.  New the 100mm f2.8 is going for around $599, Refurbished $475 and used from KEH for $379 while at B&H it is $440.


----------



## maria shirley (Jun 20, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> maria shirley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!!
> ...



thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 23, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > maria shirley said:
> ...



look at DSLR buy / sell forums !


gryphonslair99 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > maria shirley said:
> ...



the "magic land" for buying camera gear is here Photography-on-the.net Digital Photography Forums
and FM Forums

 Canon 100mm 2.8 (non-L) has been around for 100 years

all listings for $300 or less !


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...


Yep in one year FM has had one 100mm f2.8 listed.  It was the old 1990 version.  No 100mm f2.8 USM's that came out in 2000 and several 100mm f2.8 LII's.   Nothing like having a ready supply to choose from is there.   

As for the Canon 100mm f2.8 it is only 27 years old, and the well liked 100mm f2.8 USM is only 17 years old.  Nothing like reliable information to inspire confidence is there.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 25, 2017)

LOL   !
the "magic" land for used Canon 100mm 2.8 non-L macro
Photography-on-the.net Digital Photography Forums







the 100 year old lens  ..... where are the emoji buttons ...  can't inspire comedy here !
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## ungke_b (Jun 25, 2017)

maria shirley said:


> Hi!!
> How are you?
> I need some help to choose a lense for my camera.
> In january I bought a Canon EOS M10, and it came with a 15-45mm lense.
> ...


EF-M 22 f2 can make your background blur,  not so much like the 100mm discussed here,  but enough to separate your object from the background.  Another option is using 3rd party adapter with EF 50mm 1.8 STM. 
Keep in mind because of the cropped sensor in eos m10,  a 22mm lens will have a field of view of around 35mm in full frame,  a 50mm have fov 80mm and 100mm lens will have fov of 160mm.
In my opinion, for casual shooting of family and friends from not too far distance, EF-M 22mm f2 or adapted EF 50mm f1.8, are easier because you don't have to move back too far from your object.
Please forgive my poor English. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------

